# Other Marques - shouldn't it be for everyone?



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

*Should this be a place for all ex-TTer's to stay in touch*​
Yep let's allow all non-TT cars here5090.91%Nah bugger off to another forum....BYE!59.09%


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Wouldn't it be simpler if we allowed all Other Marques stuff in one place even it is still a VAG car?

PLEASE VOTE IN THE POLL

[rant on]
Why is the RSx section in the "Other VAG Marques based on TT Platform"?

They are not based on the TT platform.

Mods: can you sort out this moving or not moving of all the RS related stuff from Other Marques? Why bother.

The Other Marques forum has a healthy amount of traffic and is a good place for the ex-TTer's to stay in touch. By moving S and RS related stuff into the ghost-town RSx forum you are discouraging visitors.

or at least be consistent...

Why does all the A4 and some of the S4 stuff stay? Then there is still RS6 stuff left in place if it suits?

Just keep it simple and allow the people who have moved on from the TT to post in Other Marques.

And this is not just my own view....and now I've raised this please don't move all the stuff out of Other Marques, that would look petty.

:? 
[/rant off]


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I couldn't agree more. I've suggested this many times (also on the moderators forum) but no one seems to respond or give a justification why not.

As I've posted many times my S4 is neither another marque or an RS or a Golf or a A3. Does this mean myself and other S4 owners aren't welcome.

It's really fairly simple. Stick all non TT car related threads into one forum area.

I'm sure it would be of more use than the current multiple mainly unused other car areas.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Would be easier for moderate one forum

and

I am sure the advertisers on the forum would prefer to be visible to as many people as possible, especially if they have moved on to more exotic cars as they will generally have more money :?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

I agree too and have brought it up ono more than one accasion. I am all for merging RSx, golf, a3 and Other Marques into one, but Jae doesn't seem keen for some reason.

Until then, the rules are the rules and all posts about RSx made in Other Marques cars will have to be moved into the correct board. Sorry Damon.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Voting looking conclusive :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Doesn't this belong in "Site News"? :lol:

I agree. Ditch the named "other platforms" and merge them into "Other Marques".


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

IF this happens perhaps it should be renamed to "Other Cars" or "Other Vehicles" as being a sensitive person I still don't feel my "same marque" is welcome in "Other Marques" :wink:


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Ah you big softy



> being a sensitive person


 :lol: :wink:


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

I agree too.
More traffic = more views = more variety


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Depend who who's car the post was about, I can't recall one post being moved by Mods to the RS section regarding Pauls old RS6 :wink: :?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Perhaps they were moved before you saw them and without leaving the ghost ("Moved to...") behind.

Mods can move threads any time without you noticing.

Then again ... you could be right! :lol:


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

jonno said:


> I agree too.
> More traffic = more views = more variety


Ditto


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jonah said:


> Depend who who's car the post was about, I can't recall one post being moved by Mods to the RS section regarding Pauls old RS6 :wink: :?


Feck off. I'm special & can post wherever the hell i feel like posting :wink: .

On a slightly more serious note, i agree that they should be merged & have voted accordingly, however i also think that over the last couple of months, a few more TT folk have moved to RS models, namely Clive & Damon (perhaps others), so it may get a little more traffic than when i was posting in OM about my RS6.

Ps. The 1st sentence is meant as a joke.


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> > Depend who who's car the post was about, I can't recall one post being moved by Mods to the RS section regarding Pauls old RS6 :wink: :?
> ...


You've only been in a BMW for a few weeks and already you have turned into a BMW driver!! :wink: Outside lane only from now on I hope!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Also another vote for merging.

If nothing else, I never visit the Golf/A3 et al forums as there as so few posts in there. By merging them, then at least anyone posting a thread is more likely to get a response to it.

And if there are no new threads regarding VAG TT/platform based models, then Other Marques doesn't lose out as it carries on as before.

I can only think it looks better on the figures Jae supplies to potential advertisers. :?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Ps. The 1st sentence is meant as a joke.


And was taken as one  As was my post :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

IanWest said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > jonah said:
> ...


Is their any other lane :lol: :lol:

As regards indicators or lack of their use by BMW drivers, their may be a more sensible explanation to this. For some reason, the BMW indicators on newer models are not that good, as their kinda more electronic that mechanical, as the stalk does not stay in an up or down position, so you often find them left on by mistake or cancelling them leads to an indication in the oposite direction for no apparent reason. I'm getting more used to them now, but they are awkward.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

RS4 threads moved :evil:

*F*arms *F*or *S*chools


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I agree Damon.

We put up with utter SHIT, like the powder room...

But a decent suggestion is not only met with silence, the idiot mods are STILL moving posts.

They don't HAVE to move them if they don't want to, and it does seem like at least one of them agrees they should be left here.

Perhaps there is more to this than meets the eye... it sure doesn't make any sense to try and force users to the downright hopeless RSx forums, when we're perfectly capable of discussing it here.

Pointless. Stupid and a fucking waste of everyone's time. STOP IT MODS.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

The mods are there to uphold the rules. Until the rules change they should IMHO do what they're doing.

The fact that we have a girly forum on a car site (something which I was always against) and yet we can't get all the non-TTs together is very sad.

I don't expect it to be done over night but a response would be appreciated....so would the removal of my moderator rights. I didn't think it was much to ask after all the time I was a mod but nearly two months on and it's still not done. I even gave a months written notice !!


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

91% in favour.....

Come on Jae, listen to your customers. remember we are the reason the advertisers come and make you the money you make from the forum


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Im going to do it!!!!!

Problem is it aint that easy!!!! I want to move all the contents over to this forum, but can I find a mod to do it - NO!!!

Going to lock the others now.....

Jae


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Good work Jae
Thanks!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Jae said:


> Im going to do it!!!!!
> 
> Problem is it aint that easy!!!! I want to move all the contents over to this forum, but can I find a mod to do it - NO!!!
> 
> ...


[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

All done, all moved, all old forums deleted. All content from them is now in here!

Jae


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Thanks Jae, much appreciated 8)


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I was just about to volunteer to move them all.

Great news !


----------

